# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-02: Memory Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 10 April 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-02:

*Table of Contents

*Abyss of Epochs - VulkansNodosaurus

Catastrophic Loss - jonileth

Memory - Brother Edmund
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Hummmm, very tricky one this! :laugh:
> 
> 1st place: jonileth, 3 pts
> 2nd place: VulkanNodosaurus, 2 pts
> 3rd place: Now that is a tricky one????:crazy:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st, Jonileth, Catastrophic Loss, 3pts
2nd, Brother Edmund, Memory, 2pts
3rd, Vulkansnodosaurus, Abyss of Epochs, 1pt

Congrats, people, good stories .


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Really good stories here.
1st = 3 points = Catastrophic Loss - jonileth
Very intriguing, who knows where this leads? (In a good way).

2nd = 2 points = Memory - Brother Edmund
Good descriptions & gave me a real feel for the background.

3rd = 1 point = Abyss of Epochs - VulkansNodosaurus
This was well written, but I just didn't understand the frame of reference for the characters, so I was confused (but the fault is mine, as I've not read "everything").

Well done everyone (hope to join in next time if the muses strike me).


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

3pts: VulkansNodosaurus - Abyss of Epochs
2pts: Brother Edmund - Memory
1pt: Bob the Wonder Titan (because Bob needs love too)

While both were good in their own rights, this is how they stack up in my mind. But still nice to see that the Expeditious Stories have great competitors even when it's just a few of us. ^_^


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

1. jonileth - Catastrophic Loss (3 pts.)
2. Brother Emund - Memory (2 pts.)

Both were fine stories, but Catastrophic Loss just presented so many _possibilities_. Also, its formatting worked better.

On my own story, yeah, context was missing. That was somewhat the point, being an extended glimpse into a world with vast quantities of history. It didn't work as well as it could have, in hindsight, because it required context for the 'past' timeframe as well, and maybe also because the 'future' focused too much on, well, memory, and thus actually gave enough background to make it feel like something was missing. Or something. Either way, andygorn, it's not your fault; I never expected everyone who read this to be up-to-date with Renegades.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

And the winners are:

1st: *jonileth*

2nd: *Brother Edmund*

3rd: *VulkansNodosaurus*


----------

